# Rolson Case Holders ,Any Good ?



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive seen these in a local shop near my house and been tempted as only got a cheaper wooded one,they are Â£4 so cheap, has anyone else used one of these case /mvnt holders,

paul


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Zed. Do you mean the holders you use to hold the watch while you open the caseback? (Like a movement holder but bigger with 4 plastic posts to grip around the oputside of the lugs against the case) If so I bought one when I started repairing and I have hardly ever used it to be honest. I find If your carefull you can get the back off without damaging it by holding the watch firmly in your hand.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Case holder - human hand is far and away the best. Movement holder: Bergeon 4040 costs Â£12 and is professional kit. Worth the money, buy that instead.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

cheers guys, yeah i agree about the human hand lol, and ill use my old one for holding the mvnt ,

paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I know it's not the watch holder but I've got the Rolson back remover which was cheap from Maplins. It is a bit fiddly because the pins keep falling out of the holder but it does the job if your careful.


----------

